# Intermittent rough idling. 1985 720 2.4L



## Sfischer113 (Apr 7, 2021)

Ok so my little truck started to run as of it was only hitting on 2 cylinders. But only when idling. When I would increase the rpms, it sounded like normal, sometimes after it warmed up it would go away, while other times it wouldn't until I turned it off a restarted it a few times. When I bought this truck the owner swapped out the Carpenters. And the new carb has a square connecter and the old one has a round connecter.. unfortunately my daughter lost the keys and I had to break the ignition so I could hot wire it. Thinking about putting in a start stop button. I mention this because the issue came up after I had to start hot wiring it. And I mentioned the carb because, the new one didn't have a vacuum to the canister, so I deleted the vacuum hoses except the one to the distributor and the brake booster. I can take pictures tomorrow if needed.


----------

